# HF pocket hole jig modification



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

When I considered buying a ph jig I took a look at the Kreg and Harbor Freight jigs. I really didn't want to pay a lot of money for blue plastic, and the reviews on the HF jig were mostly very positive so I went that route.
Using it, I quickly discovered why many of the reviews mentioned the lack of dust collection capability as a negative, so I thought about it and came up with a mod.
As my jig is bench mounted I made a spacer under it that that has intersecting 1.5 inch holes at 90 degrees to each other. My spacer is not pretty, it was material I had at hand, and because this was an experiment I wasn't concerned with looks. One of the holes lines up with a hole I made in the base of the jig. I pushed my vac hose in the other and tried it. It works great and I have much less of a problem with chips needing to be cleared.







Not in these pictures is that I wrapped the seam between the spacer and the jog with some tape to seal it up. I also put tape on the vac hose before pushing it in the hole.








Now that I know it works I think I'll make a spacer out of wood. It'll be better looking, and give a smoother air flow.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Ken, that looks like a great idea. Nice work!

Bryan


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good idea Ken and the only person who needs to worry about how it looks is you.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Well, yeah, but I'd rather it looked a bit nicer. Vain I guess. LOL


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Hmmm...Ok Ken, don't stop now. You have a good platform for the MikeyDoodleThingamajig! :surprise::grin::grin::grin:

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/43934-modifying-kreg-pocket-hole-jig.html


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice setup Ken . I'm liking that jig far better than my plasticy think from Kreg .
I'm with you on the DC , as I had a frigging mess when I was done


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good one Ken.


----------



## tacarlso (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi, has anyone had problems with the drill bit binding up in the bushing? This happened to me after many hours of use and I don't know what caused it. Could the drill bit have expanded from heat? Maybe there is a coating on the bit that wore off? Anyway, the bushing is now bad and I need a replacement. Anyone know where to find replacement bushings for this pocket hole jig (made by Drill Master, sold at Harbor Freight)?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

tacarlso said:


> Hi, has anyone had problems with the drill bit binding up in the bushing? This happened to me after many hours of use and I don't know what caused it. Could the drill bit have expanded from heat? Maybe there is a coating on the bit that wore off? Anyway, the bushing is now bad and I need a replacement. Anyone know where to find replacement bushings for this pocket hole jig (made by Drill Master, sold at Harbor Freight)?


Not sure what you are using the jig on but if it's wet or sappy wood, pitch builds up on the bit and the inside of the bushing and then messes up the bushing...use a bit cleaner like CMT or Trend after using (or during, in your case) to keep it clean.

Don't know where to get replacements...I imagine they might not be quality steel...

Good luck...and welcome to the forum, if you're here to stay...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lee Valley sells drill bushings. I also have a doweling jig of this type: https://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-D4...8&qid=1524075483&sr=1-8&keywords=doweling+jig The diameter and thread pitch is the same on them but I had to thread the hole deeper on the jig so that I could use the LV ones I have. They are both 1/2" diameter by 20 threads per inch (SAE fine thread). I don`t know if that is standard or not but there is a pretty decent chance that it is. A caliper and thread gauge will tell you or if you a have a 1/2" fine thread nut that will tell you too.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

tacarlso said:


> Hi, has anyone had problems with the drill bit binding up in the bushing? This happened to me after many hours of use and I don't know what caused it. Could the drill bit have expanded from heat? Maybe there is a coating on the bit that wore off? Anyway, the bushing is now bad and I need a replacement. Anyone know where to find replacement bushings for this pocket hole jig (made by Drill Master, sold at Harbor Freight)?


I think these might work, they look the same as I have: https://www.amazon.com/Doweling-Jig-Bushings-07205TK-3pk/dp/B00MY5R084

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Those are like the ones in my doweling jig. The ones I get from LV have a longer threaded portion. Unfortunately those ones don't ship to Canada Herb or I'd be interested in some.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Those are like the ones in my doweling jig. The ones I get from LV have a longer threaded portion. Unfortunately those ones don't ship to Canada Herb or I'd be interested in some.




https://www.hfwilson.com/productDetail.asp?productNumber=61560

https://www.dowl-it.com/jig-bushings-1124

https://woodworker.com/7100-self-center-dowel-jig-mssu-903-706.asp

https://www.hfwilson.com/productGallery.asp?page=13&categoryId=4159


Buy This from Harbor Freight and get 4 Bushings: 
Self-Centering Doweling Jig
item#41345 

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/additional-bushing-set


Self-Centering Dowelling Jig - Lee Valley Tools

Herb


----------

